# Attention Sudbury, On Archers - Open House - Rifles & Reels Game & Fish Club



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey! Rob. 

Are you guys going to sell memberships on that day. What would a full membership cost for two adults in the same family... Are there special family rates...etc.


----------



## Big Nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Al,

I am pretty sure you will be able to register for memebership on that day. I am going to confirm the details (membership cost, family rates, etc.) and post as soon as possible.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

B.N.,

Are you guys going to some sort of Winter Legue shooting indoors?

Might be a bit of a haul to shot spots.....but Maybe....just maybe........


----------



## Big Nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

The Rifles & Reels Game & Fish Club has a 25 yrd indoor shooting range and you can shoot whenever you like, it's a little chili in the winter however. Onaping Falls Archery Club and Lively both have indoor shooting in the winter on Wednesday and Tuesday nights respectively at local high schools. You can shoot spots for about 2 hours on each night.

Onaping - Shoot up to 30 yrds
Lively - Shoot up to 20 yrds


----------



## Big Nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi All,

The Open House will run from 10:00 am until 4:00 pm on August 20, 2011. 

Yearly Membership Rates For Club, Including Use of Gun/Handgun Range, Shot Gun Range, Indoor/Outdoor Archery Range, and 3D Archery Range are as follows:

Regular: $125
Senior (60+): $65
Family Rate: Not sure, information will be available at the Open House

I am not sure if you will be able to register as members on that day, however contact information for the membership coordinator will definetly be available.


----------



## Big Nickel (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi All,

Just want to remind everybody of the Open House on Saturday.


----------

